# Winterscapes at Sunset on Christmas



## NJMAN (Dec 26, 2007)

I haven't posted anything for a while.  Lots of other things going on lately, and I haven't even been able to shoot all that much.  So I finally got a chance to get outside and use my camera on Christmas evening.  Luckily, my wife told me about a beautiful sunset outside, or I would have missed it completely.  C&C always welcome and appreciated.  Thanks for looking. 

1. 






2.





3.





Thanks for looking. 

NJ


----------



## ABlythe (Dec 26, 2007)

LOVE the rich colors here.. Your photographs seem so "real feeling."

Very nice job!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 26, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love the reflection of the sky on the snow in #1, and the 'lines' of the clouds, horizon, and rolling fields in 1 and 3.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 26, 2007)

I like the 1st one very much. Good work.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 26, 2007)

that first image is breathtaking! 

that second image is breathtaking!

that third image is breathtaking!


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet as usual.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Dec 27, 2007)

fantastic, love the reflection off the snow in the first


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 27, 2007)

you're just not going to see a much better picture of a sunset than the first one...


----------



## zendianah (Dec 27, 2007)

Glad your posting again! Beautiful!


----------



## pm63 (Dec 27, 2007)

Absolutely amazing. My idea of great landscape photography. So rich and vibrant.


----------



## The Empress (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW!!! Those are so beautiful! great job, amazing shots


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! Spectacular. :hail::hail:


----------



## pyropenguin (Dec 27, 2007)

I love that first one.


----------



## NJMAN (Dec 27, 2007)

ABlythe said:


> LOVE the rich colors here.. Your photographs seem so "real feeling."
> 
> Very nice job!


 
Thanks so much. Much appreciated. 



Antarctican said:


> Gorgeous! I love the reflection of the sky on the snow in #1, and the 'lines' of the clouds, horizon, and rolling fields in 1 and 3.


 
Thank you very much Anti, always a pleasure to see your nice comments! 



abraxas said:


> I like the 1st one very much. Good work.


 
Thanks so much abraxas. I am greatly inspired by your work. 



spiffybeth said:


> that first image is breathtaking!
> 
> that second image is breathtaking!
> 
> that third image is breathtaking!


 
Thank you Beth, really appreciate that! 



The Phototron said:


> Sweet as usual.


 
Thanks phototron!



skiboarder72 said:


> fantastic, love the reflection off the snow in the first


 
Thank you very much skiboarder. 



Mesoam said:


> you're just not going to see a much better picture of a sunset than the first one...


 
Thats very nice of you to say.  Many thanks!



zendianah said:


> Glad your posting again! Beautiful!


 
Thanks as always for the nice comment Dianah!  Its great to be posting again. 



pm63 said:


> Absolutely amazing. My idea of great landscape photography. So rich and vibrant.


 
Many thanks! 



The Empress said:


> WOW!!! Those are so beautiful! great job, amazing shots


 
Such kind words, thanks so much! 



The_Caper said:


> Wow! Spectacular. :hail::hail:


 
Thanks Paul! 



pyropenguin said:


> I love that first one.


 
I really appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 27, 2007)

Unbelievable shots, nice job.  Number 1 is just breathtaking.


----------



## .Serenity. (Dec 28, 2007)

the contrast between the sky and the snow is just stunning.


----------



## jdgreen92086 (Dec 28, 2007)

Incredible. I can't think of any other words.


----------



## NJMAN (Dec 28, 2007)

jchantelau said:


> Unbelievable shots, nice job. Number 1 is just breathtaking.


 
Thank you.  You are very kind. 



.Serenity. said:


> the contrast between the sky and the snow is just stunning.


 
Many thanks Serenity. Really appreciated. 



jdgreen92086 said:


> Incredible. I can't think of any other words.


 
Thank you so much jdgreen!


----------



## Leo (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW!!  That's all I can say.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 28, 2007)

Excellent shooting. That first shot is a framer. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pauledell (Dec 28, 2007)

All are great-  the first is absolutly stunning.  Great images.

Paul


----------



## Black & White (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice shots.


----------



## NJMAN (Dec 29, 2007)

Leo said:


> WOW!! That's all I can say.


 
Thanks Leo! I really appreciate your nice comments. 



Chiller said:


> Excellent shooting. That first shot is a framer. :thumbup::thumbup:


 
Many thanks Chiller. You are a great inspiration to me!



pauledell said:


> All are great- the first is absolutly stunning. Great images.
> 
> Paul


 
Very nice of you to stop by and comment. Thanks!



Black & White said:


> Nice shots.


 
Thanks for commenting.


----------

